# Delta 46-460 12-1/2" Variable-Speed Lathe and Optional Stand



## GMman

A lathe is something I don't have but I have long time ago worked a little on one maybe some day before I get too old I will have room for one.
Enjoy yours.


----------



## sbryan55

Wow, two lathes!! You must be going into production work. Thanks for another lathe review.


----------



## Karson

Looks like a great lathe. I've got a Penn State Industries lathe and it has the similar belt change options but mine is on the back and is harder to get o. Looks like yours is on the front.

Mine also has the flat milled ways. I assume that is a product of a lower selling price. Not being able to do all of the deluxe finishing on a reduced price machinery.


----------



## PurpLev

Thanks Chip, I was wondering about this lathe when Delta first announced it. looks like a good buy.


----------



## Billboard

I bought this lathe at the Atlanta Woodworking show last weekend and so far I love it. I had a chaep ebay lathe before and wore it out.


----------



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## blyther

Chip, Nice review! 
I'm so torn. I'm looking for my first lathe and have a price range of 300 to 
$500ish. have a small shop so can't afford the space and $ for a monster. But the minis out there can't achieve a long enough spindle for a table or end table. I've looked at yours and like the fact that it has varitable speed and reverse. An extension is always an option too. I've heard that if you go cheap the first time you buy you end up buy twice. 
anyone with advice for me…Chip?


----------



## DonFaulk0517

Any new insight on the Delta midi lathe? I am thinking of buying my first lathe and so far the Delta seems to be the one of choice (from all the reviews I've seen).

Thanks!


----------



## Padre

Still love it!


----------



## pedroadami

I bought recently the midi-lathe DELTA 46-460 and brought it to Brazil.
After assembly, when I turned on lathe, the index pin was engaged.
Now, every time I try to turn on lathe, the motor overload protector shut lathe off.
Anyone has an idea about the damage caused?


----------



## BillVan

Hi Gang
I just got my new Delta 46-460 lathe yesterday. Everything appears to be OK but I do have a few misgivings. When checking the on line replacement parts sites a lot of the more common parts were unavailable from Delta. The belt has a price north of $35.00. Yikes!!! 
The lathe runs smooth except for a slight vibration, or more like a hum at the highest speed.
The only thing that has me a bit concerned is that the tailstock ram threads seem to ba a bit sloppy. Not as tight as the threads on my Delta LA200. 
I will see what the weekend brings when I turn a few projects.


----------

